

US National Debt 1940-2010 - limist
http://www.visualizingeconomics.com/2010/05/24/us-national-debt-1940-2010-chicago-tribune/

======
JoeAltmaier
The tiny graph shows it normalized. Nowhere near WWII levels, but still pretty
high.

